# Aire at quiberon (56) southern brittany



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

head for the Cote Sauvage road on the west side - aire is on the left almost in to the main town of Quiberon. Parking for about 50 vans, 2 euros for water or electric, toilet & waste water dump free. May get a bit cowded - better to use the aire & then park out in one of the parking bays on the cliffs. Some have restrictions on overnight parking, but just follow the others. Wonderful sunsets.

Met our leader (& Julie!) there - he described the area as motorhomer's paradise. Some lovely sandy beaches with good surf & excellent walking. Town has pleasant beach & port with good restauants & shops.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

had a look at this aire last year, it was chockers as you say, we backtracked and wildcamped on the east side of the D768 by a disused railwaytrack with 4 other vans, good swimming on the east side, nice and calm.

theres a picture at the link below.

pete.


----------

